# Your Speed And ISP



## lunchboxx

I have a avg. 5.4 meg internet connection with comcast. Please tell your Internet Provider, And if you have a after market cable modem =]

Lunchboxx


----------



## jp198780

i have DSL, 768K..


----------



## Emperor_nero

I have Dial up 56k yuck!


----------



## Bobo

4Mb Verizon DSL


----------



## jp198780

Bobo, how much do you pay a month 4 that? i was gonna see if my parents could buy a faster DSL service..


----------



## JamesBart

God knows what i have and its telewest! its a UK company i think.


----------



## Archangel

3Mbit   KPN adsl


----------



## elmarcorulz

10Mb NTL Cable


----------



## Jet

lunchboxx said:


> I have a avg. 5.4 meg internet connection with comcast. Please tell your Internet Provider, And if you have a after market cable modem =]
> 
> Lunchboxx



You should define "meg"  It is Megabit, not Megabyte (not saying you made the mistake). 

I have had 256 Kb for a while, but my dad just upgraded to 1.5 Mb because it was no extra charge with the Bellsouth plan we have


----------



## Bramp

Here is mine, from BellSouth......


----------



## lunchboxx

Jet said:


> You should define "meg"  It is Megabit, not Megabyte (not saying you made the mistake).
> 
> I have had 256 Kb for a while, but my dad just upgraded to 1.5 Mb because it was no extra charge with the Bellsouth plan we have



i know but im gona guess everyone here knows what i mean


----------



## brinky2006

4 Meg NTL Telewest Connection


----------



## MasterEVC

10Mbps down 2 Mbps up with Verizon FIOS.

Upgrading to 20/5 soon


----------



## Bramp

MasterEVC said:


> 10Mbps down 2 Mbps up with Verizon FIOS.
> 
> Upgrading to 20/5 soon




man thats fast, i need that... lol


----------



## tweaker

*Fiber optics*

10 up
10 down
~$19/month

(Usually a good bit faster than that though, up towards 12Mbps).

ISP:
http://www.kommunicera.umea.se/default.asp


----------



## lunchboxx

tweaker said:


> 10 up
> 10 down
> ~$19/month
> 
> (Usually a good bit faster than that though, up towards 12Mbps).
> 
> ISP:
> http://www.kommunicera.umea.se/default.asp



thats a crazy good deal


----------



## jp198780

who do you got Tweaker?


----------



## Bizmark

jp198780 said:


> who do you got Tweaker?


 


			
				tweaker said:
			
		

> ISP:
> http://www.kommunicera.umea.se/default.asp


----------



## tweaker

jp198780 said:
			
		

> who do you got Tweaker?



One you've never heard of.


----------



## jp198780

yeahh, i just noticed your from Scandinavia..


----------



## Nini

6Mb  Comcast    <That's my only choice around here


----------



## lunchboxx

Nini said:


> 6Mb  Comcast    <That's my only choice around here



same i hate having only 1 decent ISP, i see all these other people with 10+ it makes me sad=[ lol


----------



## The_Other_One

I think you need a larger gap for the low speed connections 

I'm at school right now, and I get 2Mbps in my room(free internet...sorta...in each room)  I didn't think our home internet was any slower, but it typically does seem to be that way.  I can check later on.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

nini 
 i have like 2 or three choices for ISP ...


----------



## Nini

g4m3rof1337 said:


> nini
> i have like 2 or three choices for ISP ...



You like near me right?  I have 1..... What are the 3


----------



## g4m3rof1337

well comcast, sbc, and then theres, another one


----------



## computermaineack

mine varies from 2-4mb....depending on how it's feeling at that paticular time. we have cable...cablevision (optimum online), and no, we don't have an aftermarket modem.


----------



## kof2000

time warner 5mb fast but still slow for bt.


----------



## Cooner750

Time Warner's "Road Runner", average speed around 4800Kb/s Down, 40Kb/s Up (Upload speed sucks...)

But it's very rarely ever not working. And when Time Warner's DNS servers arent working, that's where OpenDNS comes in handy .


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

wooo 1mb down and 128up  hopefully i should be getting faster internet when i move house


----------



## Archangel

tweaker said:


> 10 up
> 10 down
> ~$19/month
> 
> (Usually a good bit faster than that though, up towards 12Mbps).
> 
> ISP:
> http://www.kommunicera.umea.se/default.asp



  Lame!   i want 10Mbit upstream too...    ( maybe i should go over to scandinavië indeed...  )


----------



## henryjsaunders

I have aol platinum witch uses the fastest internet connection possible for you phone cable


----------



## Bramp

henryjsaunders said:


> I have aol platinum witch uses the fastest internet connection possible for you phone cable



and how fast is that?


----------



## calumn

henryjsaunders said:


> I have aol platinum witch uses the fastest internet connection possible for you phone cable





Bramp said:


> and how fast is that?



Yeah how fast is that?
_Some_ of us cant get fast connections because of where we live.
I have 2mb up and down but I live in the uk and that costs us like £10 a month (about $20 i think)


----------



## Markware17

*Home*:

Connection: fiber optic ~15Mbit down / ~2Mbit up
Price: $49.99/Month
Provider: Verizon Fios 

*Work*:

Connection: fiber optic OC-192 ~9.6Gbps down / ~9.5Gbps up
Price: I don't want to know 
Provider:Level 3 and AboveNet (multiple connections)


----------



## dragon2309

calumn said:


> Yeah how fast is that?
> _Some_ of us cant get fast connections because of where we live.
> I have 2mb up and down but I live in the uk and that costs us like £10 a month (about $20 i think)


You might want to check that, 2Mb up and 2Mb down would be an extremely good T1 line which is like £250 a month, your most likely on somethink like 2 Megabits down and 350 Kilobits up which is fairly standard in the UK

dragon


----------



## pcmanlee

I have a 125Mb line from EcoCentral, actually got it be accident!


----------



## lunchboxx

Nice ones, makes me jealous lol but im alrite with my speed.


----------



## calumn

ooops
i meant 2mbit for downloads
not sure what upload speed is
im gonna check
i mixed up my bits and bytes


----------



## SirKenin

Mine is 5Meg... Rogers Cable.  I didn't want to pay for the extra (although they did try to sell me on it) because I don't need any faster.



Cooner750 said:


> And when Time Warner's DNS servers arent working, that's where OpenDNS comes in handy .



No, that's when your own DNS server comes in handy (mine is sitting right here beside me.. lol).


----------



## Bizmark

pcmanlee said:


> I have a 125Mb line from EcoCentral, actually got it be accident!


Nice IP address.


----------



## DacyJ

Download was 838 kbps
Upload was 270 kbps
Wireless and the router is about 50' from me


----------



## DacyJ

Bramp said:


> and how fast is that?



Its so fast he cant waste time reposting on here I guess


----------



## lunchboxx

pcmanlee said:


> I have a 125Mb line from EcoCentral, actually got it be accident!




How in the world? thats like super sonic speeds lol

Lunch


----------



## DacyJ

Whats all the crap in his notification area and how do you save a picture like he did?


----------



## Bobo

Printscreen.  The button above the delete key


----------



## rayZa

200kbps - 300kbps from  TMnet  a.k.a  TMnut.


----------



## calumn

lunchboxx said:


> How in the world? thats like super sonic speeds lol
> 
> Lunch



omg wow!
i want that!
how much are you paying for that?
lucky getting it by accident.


----------

